# Best Hog Gun?



## tCassidy (Feb 15, 2010)

I want to purchase a rife for hog hunting, and was wondering what is the best cal. and what is the best model? I want the most I can get for my money.:bounce:


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

how much you willing to spend on the gun?


----------



## 22century (Aug 30, 2005)

What range will you shoot them at?


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

are you looking to put a dent in the pig population, or do you just want one or two for the grill?


If you want to kill abunch at one, an automatic would be wise.


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

It depends on SEVERAL things.
Your budget, where you will be hunting hogs, distance you plan to be shooting, do you plan to hunt from a stand like deer hunting, or do you plan to run through the woods after them.
For close combat, and running through the woods I always like my .30 carbine...compact, light, easy to shoot, and each mag holds 30 rounds.
For hunting from the stand as you would for deer, then I always rely on my trusty ol .243.
If you wanted some kind of combo rifle, then maybe go with an AR15 chambered in 5.56 is always good all around, or chambered in 6.8 for a little more punch (6.8 ammo is much higher). Don't let anyone tell you that a 5.56/.223 isn't strong enough for hogs...head shot will drop those suckers in their tracks everytime.

BTW I ALWAYS recommend a head shot on hogs.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

for 95+ percent of them a plain jane 30-30 will get the job done plenty good. 

If your looking for something with a little more reach or punch, a 308, .270, 30-06 in what ever flavor you find fits your budget will also get it done with ease. 

Shot placement is key over caliber used. Center up on their front leg, raise about 3-4" up from their belly, and they generally go right down. If not there aim just below their ear about in line with their eye. 

Myself I use a Ruger Compact in .308 most of the time when I am not using a Ruger Redhawk in 41mag. I don't use the exotic bullets either just the simple 150 grain cup and core Remington CL's or Federal JSP's, which ever I can find on sale for the least.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

Depends...

I prefer using my AR10(.308). Gotta love the caliber knockdown power and being a semi-auto so you can lay a few down if they're in a group, and good for short/mid range depending what you're comfortable with. Also good for long range with the help of some decent optics.

If you want to go the semi-auto route. Check out gunbroker.com and you can find deals on AR style weapons. 

If price is an issue check out your local pawn shops and you can get lucky on something that's not too much... They should have a couple of .308 bolt action types that are cheaper, just look over the rifle well for wear and tear.

Good luck on your search!


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

I use a AR-15 and was able to shoot 4 in less than 10 seconds the other day and I shot 3 in the head which layed then in their tracks while the 4th ran about 25 yards...

Bolt action are good guns but the semi auto makes it fun


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

ar15 in 6.8 for close in and 270 for single long shots.


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

boomgoon said:


> ar15 in 6.8 for close in and 270 for single long shots.


I got a AR in 6.8 and it does a good job, shoots similar to a .270

What I don't like is how it's hard to find ammo and when I do find it, it's not cheap... I usually have to by online and it's still not cheap. When I bought the caliber I thought it would be picked up in the stores and be readily available. That's why I either take the AR15(.223) or the AR10 since the ammo is cheaper and in most stores.

But yeah if you can swing a AR, I say get it! .223 or .308


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Pretty much whatever works for deer will work for pigs. While deer hunting I've never had a pig walk away from being hit with my .280.

But....I have set up two specific guns for hog hunting.

I have a Marlin Guide Gun in .450 that I use for walking and/or hunting really large boars in close quarters. It is topped with a 1X4 scope set at 1X when stalking thick cover and dialed up to 4X when I have to look hard into the bushes for the right placement. Every pig that has been hit with that gun has dropped in their tracks, even the one I mis-judged on the run and hit in the butt. A follow-up was required to finish him, but he certainly wasn't leaving the scene. 

My other is an AR15 with a night vision scope for setting up on feeders and right-of-ways at night. Most of those shots are less than 100 yards and thus easy head shots. The little .223 hasn't ever failed. 

Yes, I have issues with pigs. LMAO


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I enjoy my Marlin.45/70...I really enjoy watching them pummel over as well.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Any deer rifle will work. My hog gun is an SKS 7.62x39mm.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

I use a Ruger Mini 14. The .223 doesn't usually knock them down unless you hit them in the head but I could care less if I find them. I just want them dead. If you're just after a hog or two, your deer rifle will work fine.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

on foot, i like a drilling

12 X 12 over a 30-06


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

50. cal mounted on a monster truck.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

anton said:


> 50. cal mounted on a monster truck.


funny!..........

the national guard gets to shoot hogs on the mississippi river levee from helicopters during times o'flooding

how _fun _is that!.......


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

don't get wrapped up in high cap. magazines for feral hogs, the chance of shooting more than 5 is about a million to one

mini 14 would be a thought if you are meat hunting, 308 or 7mm-08 if you are looking for a wall hanger

it's all about shot placement


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

bigtek said:


> I got a AR in 6.8 and it does a good job, shoots similar to a .270
> 
> What I don't like is how it's hard to find ammo and when I do find it, it's not cheap... I usually have to by online and it's still not cheap. When I bought the caliber I thought it would be picked up in the stores and be readily available. That's why I either take the AR15(.223) or the AR10 since the ammo is cheaper and in most stores.
> 
> But yeah if you can swing a AR, I say get it! .223 or .308


I'm paying about a buck a pop. I'm also finding it at more places, just not a lot in any one place.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I use a 300 mag bolt action. Remington 700 go get you one. Leopold 4.5X14 X50mm scope. Shoots dead on out at 200 yards, about seven inch drop at 300 yards so I aim at top of the back.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

There's no such thing as a "Best Hog Gun". Any and all hunting firearms will depend on the game hunted, conditions you hunt in, and distances of your shots. What's best in dense thick east Texas woods shooting real close range in heavy cover isn't what best on south Texas senderos. In thick heavy cover short distances a lever action in 30-30, 45-70 or even a shotgun would be outstanding. On a south Texas sendero, clear open long distances, then any of your bolt action deer hunting cartridges would be great. .270, 30-06, .308, 7mm-08, 25-06, etc... Also bolt action, semi auto, or lever action is a personal preference.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

.


----------



## punchbait (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a 270 and it will put them down at 250yards with no problem I personal have seen it on a 160 pound hog but a 270 is great for them even for other game to but just shoot the hogs right in the ear


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

I hunt in east tx were we dont have long shots. Lots of brush so I use a winchester lever in a 44mag anything within 100 yds dont matter where you hit it the 260gr chunk of lead drops em in their tracks everytime!!


----------



## aggie2015 (Dec 9, 2010)

AR platform but in .308 knock down with rapid fire plus really cool. we used to hunt with a government trapper and that was all he ever uses. i have shot AR-15's but just not enough knockdown


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*hog rifle*

As said previously, it depends on how you're hunting. I use a 22-250 with a Mueller Eraticator on 25 power. It is deadly with shots to the head!!!


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Suppressed Ruger 77 In 44 mag.


----------



## bioman (Jul 6, 2005)

my dream hog gun is the RR 458 solcom with a thermal scope.its made for texas hogs will be the next gun i purchace but wife said i have to wait a while


----------



## Buck Tag (Dec 19, 2010)

As you can see, everyone will have their own preference... I knew that's how this thread was going to go when I saw it the first time 

Semi-auto/Bolt/Lever...??? Which way to go...???

Do you want to drop one hog with a possible opportunity to get another with a bolt action (depends on your speed racking another round in the chamber), or do you want the ability to drop several with a Semi-auto (again depends on your shooting ability)...???

And don't think that the AR's are not accurate for long distance because they are. Personally I think the AR's are a better hog gun since they're more versatile and can be used for heavy brush or hunting down a sendero.... 

Optics? With the AR you can mount a scope for longer distances and easily mount a holographic/reflex sight for close range AND still have irons... With the bolt action you can mount a scope and have the see through rings for irons...

The only good hog is a dead hog!


----------



## tCassidy (Feb 15, 2010)

I am not really worried about the price, it will just be an investment. I wouldn't be shooting over 100 yards.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Hog gun*

I have a bunch of different models guns bolt ,single shot , lever , what I have most fun with is my stag AR 223 with 55gr vortex bullets I have shot pigs to 175 yards dead in there tracks pass thru body shots ! Have fun with what ever you choose !!!!


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

AR in a larger calaber 308, 458 socom, 6.8......

I got a Rock river Lar 8 (308 AR) and just picked up a 1-4 power scope that I plain on putting to goog use on some pigs.

this gun
http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=460
with this scope
http://leatherwoodoptics.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=50&Itemid=61


----------



## Chasin Bait (Dec 28, 2010)

Whatever you chose, get one that can shot them porkers in low (no light) conditions..... an AR topped with an infrared scope is bad medicine for swine


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Any 30 cal. will serve you well at 100 yds.

I use a Browning 300 mag w/180 gr. here at the ranch. I like to sit on the back porch & pick them off for amusement (if I want meat, I set the traps).

Periodically I'll use the McMillan TAC-50 w/750 gr. when I want to freak someone out or I have a really looooong shot, especially at the lease.


----------



## jj jones (Oct 29, 2008)

I personally, won't use anything smaller than a .308. The model of the gun doesn't matter to me.. its the bullet that does the most work. Hogs have a different body and bone structure than do other mammals. Their shoulder blades are thicker than other animals. Notice the hump look to a hog's shoulder? Well, the shoulder bone is ticker and stronger to support more muscle mass. 
With that being said, they also have thick skulls. I prefer a shot to the the ear. Aim for the ear canal and that will give you a shot thru and thru the brain


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Not shooting more than 300 yards? Then get the AR chambered in 6.8, feed SSA 85 or 110 Barnes TSX to it. They also have a 95 grain TTSX now that is good too.

Get a 16" barrel, free floated front end, I like the Troy handguards, light and has a small rail on top. If you are not worried about price, top it with a 4x Trijicon, and buy a good Gen 3 ( NOT ATN !!! ) night scope for it, and a set of PVS 14's mounted on a helmet. You now have the Cadillac of hog busting systems.

Add a handheld thermal scanner for extra fun!

And call me, I wanna go too!

Seriously, you'll end up buying two of the above, because it is more fun to go with a friend.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

This should bring home the bacon for ya. The M110


----------



## tCassidy (Feb 15, 2010)

sea sick said:


> This should bring home the bacon for ya. The M110


 lol ya I could just walk around and pick up the cuts of meat I wanted


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

w_r_ranch said:


> Any 30 cal. will serve you well at 100 yds.
> 
> I use a Browning 300 mag w/180 gr. here at the ranch. I like to sit on the back porch & pick them off for amusement (if I want meat, I set the traps).
> 
> Periodically I'll use the McMillan TAC-50 w/750 gr. when I want to freak someone out or I have a really looooong shot, especially at the lease.


What kind of scope/light setup is that if you dont mind me asking? Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

7mm ultra mag w/3x9x50 vx111 oh my my I had it but could not justify 4 dollars a shell I made the best long shot on a hog ever for me . Now 30-06 is ok but not like 7mmultra oh man I miss it .


----------



## hideandseek (Dec 11, 2010)

Marshman said:


> NOT ATN !!!


What's wrong with ATN?


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

Up close (under 100 yards) i shoot a M1 carbine with 30 rd clip if i want more than one.
And my A bolt 270 for long range.


----------



## IceColdTexan (Jun 3, 2009)

This works great


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*As practice for large animals in Africa or Alaska, etc*

Big old boar hogs are great real world practice for the big caliber bolt action rifles. If you ever plan to hunt large animals in Africa or Alaska (or heck even Nilgai in S. Texas) you might want to consider buying say a 375 H&H or 375 Ruger now and using it for hogs until you make the trip


----------



## ElJefe (Jun 1, 2004)

Ar-10. .308 w/ zeiss 4.5x 14 50mm with nd-3 x 50 sub zero. Gonna need it this weekend. Obviously I am impartial
Downside is weight 20lbs


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

AR platform, with a .459 SOCOM, or the .50 Beowulf. Either of these would be my ideal pig gun. But at $2+ a shot, not a lot of range time and "spraying" the herd,lol.


----------

